# Reading the Bible on Kindle



## Sam Rivers (May 22, 2011)

The printed Bible is one of the hardest books to read since the print is very tiny.  If large print is used instead, it makes the Bible very heavy and hard to hold up to read.

So Kindle has come along to help.  Reading the Bible on the Kindle is no different than reading any other book, and you can make the font as large as you want.

My older sister reads her Bible on her Kindle every night and loves it.  She bought it mainly for that purpose since she has trouble with her eyes and can't see the small print any more.

My wife takes her Kindle to Bible study at the church.  She says she prefers to read it on Kindle, but these people are Baptists and like to jump around from book to book like Mexican jumping beans so that makes it sort of hard.  It isn't as easy to find scriptures with Kindle as with a printed Bible.

So do you read your Bible on Kindle and do you like it?


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

Yep!  I read multiple Bibles everyday, sometimes many times a day.  I LOVE my Kindle for this reason.  I take it to church and have no issue flipping between random books of the Bible.  I'm Evangelical.  We flip like crazy people.

It was much harder when I had a Kindle Keyboard.  I'd use the table of contents but moving the cursor around to select just the right thing was a pain and very slow. My Kindle Touch is a whole lot easier.  Just a tap tap tap and you are there. 

Another option might be to try Bibles with a feature called Verse Jump.  Those are easier to navigate.  But that feature is hard to find.

I hope that helps!


----------



## oj98books (Nov 28, 2011)

I have heard navigation is very tedious with these. What is your response to this? And which version (as in Kindle version, not Bible version ) do you think is the best, probably for K4?

Owen


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

CrystalStarr said:


> It was much harder when I had a Kindle Keyboard. I'd use the table of contents but moving the cursor around to select just the right thing was a pain and very slow. My Kindle Touch is a whole lot easier. Just a tap tap tap and you are there.
> 
> Another option might be to try Bibles with a feature called Verse Jump. Those are easier to navigate. But that feature is hard to find.
> 
> I hope that helps!


Crystal - so glad you posted this because that is one of the primary reasons I am upgrading my Mother's Kindle 2 to the Kindle Touch. She loves to read the Bible and takes it to church but the K2 makes Bible navigation tedious. I have an iPad2 so jumping around is much easier. Hopefully with the KTouch, Mom can use that in church so I am glad that it has made Bible navigation easier. I asked her if she wanted an iPad but Mom declined, saying that was to much technology for her. She also likes the e-ink on the Kindles, makes reading easier for her.


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

oj98books said:


> I have heard navigation is very tedious with these. What is your response to this? And which version (as in Kindle version, not Bible version ) do you think is the best, probably for K4?
> 
> Owen


It is tedious with the fiveway on the K3 and I would imagine the K4. Here is how it works on the Touch. Lets say you want to go to John 3:16. Turn kindle on and open chosen Bible. Tap at the top of the screen to get the menu open. Tap the bottom of the screen to get the 'Go To ' menu. Tap table of contents. Now you might need to tap to turn the pages forward until you find the book of John. Tap on it. Tap on Chapter 3. Now page forward to verse 16. VIOLA! You are there.

Now I can do this as fast as any experienced Bible flipper can with a traditional Bible. But I've had tons of practice as I do this daily. It sounds like a lot but it isn't. A few reading sessions and you'll get it. You can also jump between chapters with a big up or down swipe in some bibles.

This works pretty much the same on the Fire.

I love the Touch for the study Bibles. Those have little annotations you can tap right within the text that drives you right to the proper study note. Tap again and you are right back where you were.


----------



## debml (May 14, 2011)

I have several Bible versions on my K3. The one I've used the most is the free version of the ESV. I wouldn't call navigation "tedious," but it is a bit slower than flipping through a print Bible for me. I usually use the Search feature by typing the full name of the book and chapter number. I haven't learned all the abbreviations to efficiently use the "go to" navigation.


----------



## MsBea (Dec 2, 2008)

I have several that I read also and I am so glad I have the touch.  With my KK by the time I found the passage with the 5-way, the minister had moved on to another one!  Currently I am using the Kindle Bible (KJV) best navigation) as well as the Search By Verse TM KJV that I just picked up a couple of days ago, so haven't used that one yet.n my


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

There are so many versions of the bible on Kindle.. I have 5 or 6..  two of them are very good about indexing and TOC.. TOC down to specific verses. LOVE that for class or sermon.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Yes, I use my Kindle to read the Bible at home, at church and for Bible Study group. I have 13 different translations of the Bible on my Kindle and only paid for one of them. It is the _NIV Archeological Study Bible_, we got it for DS in leather bound 2 years ago for Christmas and paid almost $80.00, I found it on sale one day for Kindle for $2.99 (same contents just the ebook version).

At our first Bible study meeting in Sept. the leader started passing a Bible around (since not everyone had the same version he wanted to use) so we could take turns reading II Peter from the ESV edition. DH and I both have the ESV (among other editions) on our Kindle and just had to click it open to read. It was nice.

The more I use the K3 for my Bible devotions the more I am liking it. It did take a bit of getting used to tho'.


----------



## Evenshade (Aug 12, 2009)

As much as I love my Kindles, I agree that using it for real time Bible study/Sunday school class is tedious and I prefer the "real" book.  For reading at home when there's no time pressure to get from one place to another, it's fine.


----------



## Nebula7 (Apr 21, 2011)

I read the NET Bible on the Kindle. It's a great version at a very good price. I would however like a version without the number references so I can listen to it. To my knowledge there is only one on Amazon that omits the numbers and it's King James. Although some believe it's the bible Jesus used I don't care for the translation. Does anyone now of another version one can listen to?


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Nebula7 said:


> Does anyone now of another version one can listen to?


If you just want to listen, you might want to try an audio book version. I believe that they are available for several different translations. Some are just the spoken text, while others are a more dramatic presentation.


----------



## Nebula7 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks. I have the Bible on CD but I don't carry a CD player around with me. The Kindle is attached to my hip and sometimes I let it read to me. It would be nice to have a e-version without the numbers.


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

I wonder if you could find a version you like on audible.com and download that to your kindle.


----------



## Nebula7 (Apr 21, 2011)

Yes I could but it would be expensive. Thanks for the the idea though.


----------

